# ATV2 AirPlay Sucks!



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I had my ATV2 for a few weeks and frankly had enough of it not recognizing my iPhone/iPad/Mac!
Each time I have to restart, each device and the ATV, a few times, before they can find each other. 
Com'on Apple send an update and fix this please!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have had no issues at all with my iPad, MacBook Pro, iMac, or iPhone 4. Maybe restore your Apple TV2 to default settings and try it again?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Mine seems to work well also.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been impressed with how flawlessly mine has worked. I've never had any issues with AirPlay to my Apple TV 2 and I look forward to being able to stream from third party apps in the near future.


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Same here....works perfectly. Think you got a defective one.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Mine is fine. Do all machines default to the same internet connection? If that's not the problem, check your network settings in general, if still, Applecare is your friend.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Have to add that mine has been flawless as well.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedbacks guys. I'll try you're suggestions and if it didn't work I'll call the Apple care. 
Thanks again


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Hope that it works out for you.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> Thanks for the feedbacks guys. I'll try you're suggestions and if it didn't work I'll call the Apple care.
> Thanks again


I hope you get this resolved. I bought an ATV2 very very very recently and I have had zero problems with it - worked out of the box as advertised. I hope it was just a defective unit you received and that replacing it with a non-defective one will get you where you are supposed to be.

Good luck and cheers


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I did the Restore and Reset and all seems to work fine now. 
Thank again for all the help EhMacers!


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy to hear it.

Now GO.....ENJOY your ATV!!! We EhMacians Command you!

LOL!!!!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

If it happens again, check your wireless networking. If something is interfering (e.g., microwave) that could explain it.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

It worked 24h after the reset and now is acting the same way again. We have no problem with wireless on any other device so I guess it's the ATV. Will be calling apple care next.


----------



## can.rules (Jul 12, 2008)

I think it that the reliability of airplay depends on the router you're using. I used to have an old airport extreme and airplay was flawless. I gave it to a friend and started using my Rogers pos wifi modem as my router and now half the time the iPhone can't see the atv.

It would be good to know if people with reliable airplay are using an airport base station. Does anybody know if there are any router configuration settings that might affect airplay/bonjour?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

THX. I also use the Rogers Router! 
Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I wouldn't definitely say it has a lot to do with the router. I'd recommend not using wireless if you can get away with it, otherwise use a quality wireless N router.


----------

